# TopSuchmaschinen Posotionierung für 1 Tag?



## Davide (1. Februar 2005)

Hallo.

Ich hätte da eine Frage bezüglich Suchmachinen.

Also es ist doch so, wenn ich meine homepage ganz oben in des Suchmaschine sehen möchte, habe ich nicht gerade viel Auswahl, entweder hoch kaufen oder viele Besucher etc.

Aber wie schaffen es die zahlreichen Anbieter z.B. suchtreff.de einen in kürzester Zeit an die Spitze zu bringen. Soll auch auf dem legalen Weg möglich sein. Irgendwie bleibt man nachdem man solch einen Dienst in Anspruch genommen hat, aber nicht lange oben, nur für einen Tag (hab ich gehört). Ist doch irgendwie koisch.

Hat einer vielleicht einen Ansatz in welche Thematik das geht und wie ich dieses Rätsel lösen kann?

Dank im Voraus.


----------

